# What type of snail should I get for a 4 gallon betta tank?



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Tank is planted, filtered and aerated. Going to Petsmart tomorrow.


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Mystery snails are nice. I have one golden mystery apple snail for my 5-gal and he and my betta get along nicely. c:


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

They won't cause harm to the plants?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

They only eat dead plant matter. The only time they eat healthy plants is if they have nothing else to eat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Mysteries tend to poo a lot, more than bettas. I think nerites will be better for you, they're small and poo less.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I second nerites.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a mystery because thats all petsmart had.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I am VERY partial to my mystery snail. That little guy has been through all I've thrown at him in an unheated tank to a heated 70 degree tank and now in an 82 degree tank and he's just as happy as can be. Love him so much.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Just be mindful of water changes as it gets larger. They can get the size of a golf ball.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

For a small tank like that I like the Nerite snails. Mystery snails can get large and are heavy poopers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm not surprised - all I ever see is apple/mystery snails in shops as well. 
I had to order my nerite off Ebay


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

I got him some sinking algae wafers. Hope that's good enough.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

make sure to keep an eye on him and his eating habbits, if you have live plants and he doesn't get enough food on a daily basic he will much on the live plants. My mystery snail is a little pig, eats a leaf of spinach about every two days. One snail and it takes him only two days to woof it all down o.o


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

He doesn't seem to be eating much. The algae wafer I put in there 2 days ago is still there. He's just clung to the glass roaming around. There isn't any algae on the glass that I can see.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

*Gary the mystery snail.*

Saying hello...


----------

